# Direct to Garment Printing in LA or San Diego?



## Ayesha

Hello all,

I'm wondering if anyone here knows of a printing company in LA or San Diego that has one of those large machines that can print directly onto garments and would be willing to do one-offs brought in twice a week. I've been using Cafepress and my business is doing great but I could be making so much more if I bought my own blanks and had them done myself. It would give me a lot more freedom in terms of what I can design and print as well. Heat transfers are not an ideal option for me as I like the quality of direct printing and I want to keep selling black shirts.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Rodney

Maybe you could check with some dealers to see if they have a customer in your area:
http://screenprinters.net/dealers.php?region=United%20States

Or maybe check the local yellowpages or do a local search and see if any printers in your area have that machine or know of a printer with that machine.

:welcome:


----------



## jdr8271

Why not just buy a heat press / inkjet printer and print them yourself?


----------



## Ayesha

I need to print on black shirts, thus heat press isn't a good option (unless there's some method I don't know about?)

I called about 10 places in my area before posting here, couldn't find anyone with a direct printing machine. Eventually I might buy one myself but I need to make more $ to afford that price tag!


----------



## JeridHill

I have a customer who will be receiving a machine soon in Santa Maria, CA. I have talked to him before and he said all he does is contract printing.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

Ayesha said:


> I need to print on black shirts, thus heat press isn't a good option (unless there's some method I don't know about?)


You can use plastisol transfers to print on black shirts, that's what I plan to do. 

A bunch of the members here use and recommend Silver Mountain Graphics.


----------



## MZDEELO

*private label / contract printing in orange county, ca.*


*contact me in a private message.*



​


----------



## martinwoods

MZDEELO said:


> *private label / contract printing in orange county, ca.*​
> 
> *contact me in a private message.*​


I am not sure if you noticed but this was from 2006
Just thought I would let you know


----------

